# China model 3 version of firmware?



## Jan Groenen (Jan 27, 2019)

I can not find any new model 3's from China on Teslafi. Does anybody know which version they are on?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Jan Groenen said:


> I can not find any new model 3's from China on Teslafi. Does anybody know which version they are on?


There appears to be at least one TeslaFi connected vehicle in Hong Kong, Beijing, and Shanghai. There are a few around Taipei as well.

https://teslafi.com/worldmap.php

I haven't found a way to find firmware by country other than searching the latest firmware updates list.


----------

